# Does Glock need a new look.



## spacedoggy

I would like to see a new look with the Glocks. The frame is OK but I would make some changes to the look of the slide. I would also keep the old look and have a new name for the new look. Maybe have more curves on the slide with a new looking port on the side.


----------



## big dutchman

glocks aren't made to be pretty guns. i think they are as ugly as heck, but they have a great reputation. i vote to leave them alone.


----------



## xl_The_Jackal_lx

Honestly, I'm completely confused as to why people think Glocks are ugly. I think they're hot.

Slap a stainless steel slide on a stock black Glock, like Will Smith from Bad Boys 2. Woo! That's sex.


----------



## hberttmank

I like the looks of the Glock slide, just wish they would make a model with a more conventional grip angle with no rail.


----------



## Mike Barham

I don't give a damn what they look like as long as they work. The only thing I would like to see is possibly an interchangeable backstrap, but only if it reduced trigger reach and not just grip circumference.


----------



## Old Padawan

I dont know about a new look, but a line of single stacks would be cool.


----------



## JimmySays

Mike Barham said:


> I don't give a damn what they look like as long as they work. The only thing I would like to see is possibly an interchangeable backstrap, but only if it reduced trigger reach and not just grip circumference.


 +1---my smaller hand wouldn't mind a smaller grip, Other than that, Glocks rock! :smt023


----------



## stormbringerr

they need to change things like their plastic guide rods.


----------



## Mike Barham

stormbringerr said:


> they need to change things like their plastic guide rods.


When have you had one fail on you?


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit

I love glocks look. They could come out with a new way to put the model number and caliber on the slide(maybe silver instead of black) and make it bigger also


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit

spacedoggy said:


> I would like to see a new look with the Glocks. The frame is OK but I would make some changes to the look of the slide. I would also keep the old look and have a new name for the new look. Maybe have more curves on the slide with a new looking port on the side.


hell no keep the pointed edges it keeps glocks unique look


----------



## Sean

I see no reason to change for cosmetic reasons. Glock is the *ONLY* pistol I would ever take out of the box, load and carry. After literally HUNDREDS of thousands of rounds from various Glocks, I have never had a failure of *ANY* kind.

The only two things I really want is a full size single-stack .45acp and a .38 Super on a 21/20 platform. I'm wierd...I like the Super.

Oh well...I can dream.


----------



## westernamerican

*I love my GLOCKs JUST LIKE THEY ARE!*


----------



## Devildog341

I wouldn't change the looks for aesthetics reasons but rather for functionality.

1. Round the edges on all slides like the 26/27
2. Have a changeable back strap
3. Metal sights

Okay, I might change a little something for looks like a stainless barrel, stainless slide, different colored frames but that would be pure indulgence that might be better served on a fancy 1911.

"Colt is what you show your friends, GLOCK is what you show your enemies.":mrgreen:


----------



## JaxFL904

im happy with the way they look.


----------



## Ender

Nothing wrong with them, don't try to make dubious improvements. 

Ender


----------



## neophyte

*Glock up-date*

Many a company has up-dated themselves into a hole.
Smith and Wesson have so many different models of the models that the models really don't know they are models.
Ruger has messed up the MK11, with updates. Have changed the Vaquria to a less than Yesterdays quality. 
Winchester closed it's doors, Dan Wesson?

My thoughts; Don't fix what aint Broke. Up-dating to up-date doesn't make a whole lot of sense:smt023
Fix any weakness in the Chain; and leave it the hell alone. :smt1099

It's a Glock

My thoughts; Craig


----------



## denfoote

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!


----------



## billt

They now offer Camo. How much more do you want? Bill T.


----------



## john doe.

Hot Pink would be...Hot!


----------



## JOMJ87

I would like one to come with a rounded and bigger mag release and also a slide release with more meat on it. I know you can buy that stuff ,except the mag release i want is not offered in the US, but it would be nice to have it out of the box.

Cole


----------



## Desertrat

Leave em alone......they are just fine....


----------



## Loadmaster

I would like to see a slim frame in 9mm.


----------



## lhgdale

I love glocks, I just wish they had a model that was more suited for shooters with small hands. I know the G36 is a single stack but it's not much smaller.


----------



## Quiet

Glock should join the bandwagon and make the 4th generation of Glocks with replaceable backstraps. :smt110


----------



## spacedoggy

Quiet said:


> Glock should join the bandwagon and make the 4th generation of Glocks with replaceable backstraps. :smt110


They have. This is the generation 4 Glock and they all look like this.


----------



## skynyrd1911

If they'd just change the grip angle some I could own one.That being said, my first .45 was a G21. Rather large, but accurate. Traded it. In my opinion, they should make a single stack full size .45.


----------



## spacedoggy

skynyrd1911 said:


> If they'd just change the grip angle some I could own one.That being said, my first .45 was a G21. Rather large, but accurate. Traded it. In my opinion, they should make a single stack full size .45.


Would like to see that and someone else said single stack which would be nice. At the gun show I tried the GAP and did not see any diff. Because of this my wife does not like glocks because her hand is to short. I think they are missing the boat. Yes they know they have the best but the best can get better. Leave it alone you say, I agree don't mess with it just add a new line or a couple new lines. Add the angle the single stack the exchangeable back strap. If they did that no one could come close to them in sales period.


----------



## ki4dmh

I like it just the way it is!!
Scott G-21 owner


----------



## 220combat

Just wish the slide release was larger.


----------



## LoneWolf

spacedoggy said:


> Would like to see that and someone else said single stack which would be nice. At the gun show I tried the GAP and did not see any diff. Because of this my wife does not like glocks because her hand is to short. I think they are missing the boat. Yes they know they have the best but the best can get better. Leave it alone you say, I agree don't mess with it just add a new line or a couple new lines. Add the angle the single stack the exchangeable back strap. If they did that no one could come close to them in sales period.


I'm not a great fan of a glock due to an accident I have with it and the fact that they don't fit my hand all that well. But start some new lines with all those nice additions I'd buy one.brokenimage


----------



## super64

the only change I would like to see is a change on the slide. They could make the lettering on the slide silver.


----------



## billt

super64 said:


> the only change I would like to see is a change on the slide. They could make the lettering on the slide silver.


You can do that yourself in Gold or Silver with "Bonanza Gold", or "Bonanza Silver", avaliable from Brownells. It's very easy to work with, and holds up well. I did the receiver on my Remington 1100 Trap Gun over 30 years ago, and it looks like it was done yesterday. Bill T.

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=6633&st=Bonanza Silver&s=


----------



## spacedoggy

billt said:


> You can do that yourself in Gold or Silver with "Bonanza Gold", or "Bonanza Silver", avaliable from Brownells. It's very easy to work with, and holds up well. I did the receiver on my Remington 1100 Trap Gun over 30 years ago, and it looks like it was done yesterday. Bill T.
> 
> http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/store/productdetail.aspx?p=6633&st=Bonanza Silver&s=


I remember using something like that in gold on a Charter arms 38. This was back in the late 70's and took it to a gun show. Sold it at the first booth because they thought it was some kind of special edition. I went in to that gun show with a cheap pistol and walked out with a almost new S&W 357. I have yet to find anyone so stupid at a gun show since then.


----------



## PanaDP

I can't stand the square look and feel of them. They need some round engineers in some round rooms to come up with some guns that don't look and feel like 2x4s.


----------



## Pointblank

Any attempt to streamline the slide would result in a weight reduction and therefore a corresponding increase in felt recoil.


----------



## mike310

i don't care what they do as long as they leave the glock21sf alone. it fits me perfectly and the looks of it put other guns to shame. bigger mag capacity is always welcome. you know a model that holds 17 for home and a model that holds 20 for a walk about. i never cared about a buldge under my shirt. 13 is ok with me. just dreamin...whoever don't like em could just use somethin else.


----------



## Ram Rod

Glocks are all business and designed this way for the purpose intended 100%. I'm glad they added the finger grove grip frames though. No other changes would even make sense to me in the Glocks.


----------



## 3/325

I saw the title of this thread and my immediate thought was "Hell no." I clicked the link and saw that "Hell no" was one of my voting options. Sweet.


----------



## billt

I just finished putting 200 rounds thru my Glock 21 this morning. All that pistol does is run, run, run! Bill T.


----------



## dallaswood43

*grooved grip*

the grooved grip does make them look slick. the older models without the grooves are not attractive at all but the new models just look burly like a lifted truck. i have to say the "grip angle" fuss just seems to be one of those forum things that people hear so they repeat it and repeat it. i'm 26 years old and have never shot a 1911 and many in the up and coming generation have never shot a 1911 so when i shot my friends glock 22 i didn't think anything of the grip angle and shot it quite well. and currently i own a springfield xd9 4 inch model so, oh happy day, it has the 1911 grip angle which of course means nothing to me. updating just to update as mentioned above is a slippery slope. you chase off your core fans and usually don't attract nearly enough new fans to make it worth it.


----------



## AndyF150

I think Gaston had it right the first time. Other than the minor changes made to the frame e.g. 1st gen, 2nd gen, 3rd gen, I don't think anything needs to be done to change their appearance. I think most people buy Glock pistols because of their reliability, and quality, and not their appearance. If you are concerned with appearance, go out and buy one of them nickel plated sissy pistols. :numbchuck:


----------



## AndyF150

JOMJ87 said:


> I would like one to come with a rounded and bigger mag release and also a slide release with more meat on it. I know you can buy that stuff ,except the mag release i want is not offered in the US, but it would be nice to have it out of the box.
> 
> Cole


What mag release are you referring to? Why is not offered in the United States?


----------



## AndyF150

spacedoggy said:


> Would like to see that and someone else said single stack which would be nice. At the gun show I tried the GAP and did not see any diff. Because of this my wife does not like glocks because her hand is to short. I think they are missing the boat. Yes they know they have the best but the best can get better. Leave it alone you say, I agree don't mess with it just add a new line or a couple new lines. Add the angle the single stack the exchangeable back strap. If they did that no one could come close to them in sales period.


When you make a new line, you have to dedicate machinery to making that specific line. That takes time <to train employees on the new specs, new machinery>, money <to train employees, to buy the equipment>, and space <to put the new machinery>. I think Glock has got their hands full as it is.


----------



## Python1969

The beauty of Glocks is in the simplicity. Plastic guide rod? I've shot more than 10k+ rounds through a second generation 19 and it still looks fine. A local gun shop has a once a year factory shoot. A couple years back they had a Glock rep there that was doing free tune ups. He looked at my glock and said there wasn't anything that needed replacing.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Mike Barham said:


> I don't give a damn what they look like as long as they work. .


no they wont win any beauty contest but they do what they are supposed to do. I say if you don't like it then look in another part in the gun shop counter. I have one, don't use it a lot but I know it will work every time I reach for it:smt023


----------



## hawcer

I'm not a Glock fan...but I say,Leave 'em alone. They seem to popular the way they are.Plus there are enough accessories to modify, if your into custom guns.(aluminum frames,for example)

Now,If Glock wants to stroll into making carbines or something other than auto-pistols...that would be cool.(if they already do....please inform me)


----------



## submoa

New look?

They should never have changed from the old look. They screwed up when they put finger grooves on the grip.

Glocks are utilitarian pistols whose raison d'etre is their 'bulletproof' dependability. Glocks are beautiful (prior to the finger grooves) in the same way a Chevy pickup is beautiful. Any ebellishment detracts from the beauty of the original design (by all means add nightsites and lasers, but don't engrave the things). The brutal lack of refinement is its charm. Its a gun that when you pull the trigger, it will fire.

On the other hand, Glocks are not for me. The split trigger is uncomfortable if you hold it at the reset point for longer than it takes to squeeze the trigger from rest. The take up feels like a foam stress ball - smooth but mushy. The grip does not make any compromise for anatomy - it assumes that the length of all your fingers are the same and makes it worse on newer models with finger grooves. Glocks are guns I would not hesitate to salvage for combat off a casualty, but not the one I'd start out with.

I expect the glockologists will start bitching on me now....


----------



## Charlie

submoa said:


> New look?
> 
> They should never have changed from the old look. They screwed up when they put finger grooves on the grip.
> 
> Glocks are utilitarian pistols whose raison d'etre is their 'bulletproof' dependability. Glocks are beautiful (prior to the finger grooves) in the same way a Chevy pickup is beautiful. Any ebellishment detracts from the beauty of the original design (by all means add nightsites and lasers, but don't engrave the things). The brutal lack of refinement is its charm. Its a gun that when you pull the trigger, it will fire.


Gotta' agree with submoa. Couldn't be said better, IMIHO! :smt023


----------



## tnvol

I like mine the way they are.


----------



## zhurdan

Form vs Function.... Function wins every time in my opinion. As far as I'm concerned, there are very few ugly guns. They all have their little quirks. 

I have a G32C .357Sig that goes bang every time I want it to. Great shooter and that's all I need it to do. I have a Concealed Carry license for my not so pretty gun, and an Open Carry permit for my beautiful wife. People can stare at her, it keeps them distracted! hehehe

Zhur


----------



## brisk21

no, the glock is perfect. perfection.


----------



## Xenogy

Make the slide contour on other models like the 45 GAP series









Also interchangable backstraps. Not only for the obvious reason and the changing industry but so that crimson trace can come out with a really nice backstrap laser grip like they did with the M&P. Would also allow companies like hogue to come out with some aftermarket rubberized backstraps for better grip with wet hands. Everything else is perfect


----------



## Naterstein

Due to my own experiences. 

I would only change two things about a Glock... I wish they could flare out the beavertail; widen and lengthen it about .10in so i can actually buy one.

Second, take a lesson from HK and make a P30 type grooved grip. With interchangeable straps. The G19 grooves and grip felt pretty good, but smoother grip grooves make a huge difference (P30 is the most comfy grooved gun on the market.) 

Everyting else seemed nice to me.


----------



## JONSCH

its like asking if porsche needs a new look. what would the point of that be


----------



## prcabr4christ

billt said:


> They now offer Camo. How much more do you want? Bill T.


Something in "Realtree Hardwoods" would be nice :smt023


----------



## Naterstein

For the most part I think Glocks are fine the way they are, however they DO need to jump on the interchangeable-grip-strap- system bandwagon. They are due. Would be nice to have the option of a slightly wider, longer backstrap for fat palms here.


----------



## Kyle1337

If it aint broke...don't fix it.


----------



## jdonovannavy

my thoughts excactly


----------



## RUT

I like everything except the klugy, outdated squared off trigger guard. Time to get rid of it!


----------



## lostsoul

They need pig ears.


----------



## Bisley

I've never heard anyone say they bought a Glock because it was beautiful. They make a gun that shoots pretty straight, every time you pull the trigger, and doesn't require very much from the user to operate at peak efficiency. It would probably piss people off if they ever tried to make it pretty.


----------



## RevDerb

How can you improve upon *PERFECTION*? :smt048 Seriously, though, I don't buy my guns to look pretty. Hardly anyone will ever even see them besides me. I carry the 36 and sometimes the 30. Am looking to get a 27 so that I can have a .40 S&W and a 9mm but am not looking for good looks but functionality and ease of use. My Glocks go bang every time, hit what I aim at, and assure me that I am safer with one on my person. If one wants pretty, he/she can buy a Kimber or a SIG or even a Springfield Armory. If you want affordable reliability, buy a Glock. :smt083


----------



## RevDerb

zhurdan said:


> Form vs Function.... Function wins every time in my opinion. As far as I'm concerned, there are very few ugly guns. They all have their little quirks.
> 
> I have a ... great shooter and that's all I need it to do. I have a Concealed Carry license for my not so pretty gun, and an Open Carry permit for my beautiful wife. People can stare at her, it keeps them distracted! hehehe
> 
> Zhur


Man, I wish that I had said that!!! :smt083


----------



## Charlie

RevDerb said:


> How can you improve upon *PERFECTION*? :smt048 Seriously, though, I don't buy my guns to look pretty. Hardly anyone will ever even see them besides me. I carry the 36 and sometimes the 30. Am looking to get a 27 so that I can have a .40 S&W and a 9mm but am not looking for good looks but functionality and ease of use. My Glocks go bang every time, hit what I aim at, and assure me that I am safer with one on my person. If one wants pretty, he/she can buy a Kimber or a SIG or even a Springfield Armory. If you want affordable reliability, buy a Glock. :smt083


Ahhh...........another satisfied G36 owner! I carry mine daily and love it also. Unfortunately, I may put it on the block to fund another project (but I hope I can manage the funds without selling it).


----------



## lostsoul

stormbringerr said:


> they need to change things like their plastic guide rods.


Blaspheme !!! Allthough I absolutely agree,and have changed all of my GLOCK recoil assemblies to the stainless type,there are many here 
"pureists" that feel other wise !
Each to his or her own.:mrgreen:


----------



## GSRevs

I think it does -- the XD has it in the looks department, hands down.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I wouldn't mind seeing that front slide bevel on the sub compact models carried over to the others. I think it looks better and provides a degree of function. I'm partial to contoured and rounded slides. Breaks up the outline, improves the draw and less to poke at ya for carry. Steel sights would be nice but I change out to or buy with Night sights anyway.


----------



## knoxrocks222

if u want a pretty gun, go buy a big 6 inch s&w chrome .357mag or a polished kimber 1911, if u want a gun thats going to shoot every time u pull the trigger no matter the weather,tempature,clean,dirty,sandy,snowy,rainy,.........get a glock

i love my 19 and plan on buying a sub compact .40 next

knox


----------



## Old Padawan

Naterstein said:


> For the most part I think Glocks are fine the way they are, however they DO need to jump on the interchangeable-grip-strap- system bandwagon. They are due. Would be nice to have the option of a slightly wider, longer backstrap for fat palms here.


that isnt going to happen untill gaston dies. He like the drain plug, thats why they havent made a real short frame.


----------



## jk27

Man, I don't care about looks. Give me solid, sturdy, accurate enough, and absolutely goes bang every single time. My G17 has 5K plus rounds through it and still functions exactly like it did when new, and will still put 5 in 4 inches at 25 from a rest, or at 15 if we're working out like we mean it.
Having said that, there is a reason for the "veritable cornucopia" of defensive pistols on the market. They're like girls, i won't dog yours, don't dog mine and there won't be none.

Find what feels right, buy a bunch of ammo, and shoot it until competent. As long as it's reliable, it'll do.


----------



## xd9atl

i think they should make some subtle changes on the slide, but not too much to take away from the traditional Glock look


----------



## bigben09

the slide is the only thing I would change I love the feel of the glock the way it is now


----------



## SaltyDog

I have the G23.

It's black and evil looking.

That's beautiful to me!:smt077


----------



## Jump Boot

I would like to see them do away with the finger groves.They bother me.My fingers just lay on top of the groves on the G19 and not down in where the grip would feel better.Like riding horses,you have to sit deep in the saddle,not on top of it for comfort and control.
I would like to see a slimmer profile as well.As far as the grip angle goes though,I can over look that flaw but it would be nice to see it get online with the rest of us who prefer the 1911 grip angle.
I would not change it's reliability,trigger or light weight at the cost of the changes that I have just mentioned.


----------



## xjclassic

I would like to see them make some changes and it has nothing to do with looks or grip angle. I shoot a Glock well but I am lefty and the mag release chewed up my hand in between my index and middle finger after about 100 rounds. I now I could grind it and reshape it but there are many other guns that do not bother me. Also being lefty there are many other guns that offer ambi controls. I can operate the right hand controls just fine with my index finger but it is nice to use my thumb. 

If they would strongly consider a Glock it they introduce ambi controls.


----------



## Blanco720

It always seems that aesthetics are taboo when it comes to looking at firearms. When you purchase a vehicle, its important to have form and function. I feel the same with everything. Function is more important, but jesus, glocks are ugly as sin.


----------



## kg333

Blanco720 said:


> It always seems that aesthetics are taboo when it comes to looking at firearms. When you purchase a vehicle, its important to have form and function. I feel the same with everything. Function is more important, but jesus, glocks are ugly as sin.


Depends on your philosophy. Tanks and Humvees are ugly as sin too, but the military uses them because they're functional, not because they care about form. If you shoot firearms for fun or collect guns, I can see where form is important too, but I think Glock aims for the owner who is looking for the most functional weapon possible, such as law enforcement.

As it is, I think they're a cool kind of ugly, kind of like A-10s, pugs, and the Seattle Space Needle. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## tonyjh

Loadmaster said:


> I would like to see a slim frame in 9mm.


I'm with Loadmaster: the biggest reason I sold my Glock 19 and bought a Kahr P9 was the fact that the P9 fit my small-ish hand better.


----------



## babs

After taking the cc class this past Saturday.. I'm considering a GLOCK.. I kinda dug the 36 they had in the case. The simplicity of the thing is what I like.. It's like a revolver pretty much.. Load, holster, pull, shoot, holster. No decockers or manual safeties to contend with.. And though the slide looks blocky, it also looks super smooth for holster draw and carry without (with less) snags.

If I could just find one with the rear of the grip that I didn't just hate.. That whole bump thing at the bottom of the grip I still can't get used to.. I could even overcome the grip "angle" if the rear bump wasn't such a bulge of a thing.. Seems like it'd put the recoil into a patch about 1" diameter in the middle of your palm.

I guess I really have to shoot them more though to come to a decisive decision. I might find them glorious or something. I'm starting to consider one of some .40 or .45 for carry.. Among the 50 gazillion models of the same gun. SF, single or double stack, etc etc etc.

And I'm learning to agree... With a handgun, it's all 100% function over form. In a SHTF situation, it's a thing you must pull from a holster or other location, get a sight on target, and get off rounds accurately, as quickly as humanly possible and NOT fire when it's not supposed to.. And be sized accordingly for either carry or the safe beauty pageant. Other than that, looks mean absolutely NOTHING. A perp isn't going to say "Dude don't shoot, man that's a pretty stainless blah blah blah you've got there." hehe


----------



## babs

kg333 said:


> Tanks and Humvees are ugly as sin too...
> As it is, I think they're a cool kind of ugly, kind of like A-10s, pugs, and the Seattle Space Needle. :mrgreen:
> 
> KG


Ok, I happen to really like the looks of humvee's, A-10's and pugs.. It's the "so ugly they're cute" factor I guess. hehehe :smt082


----------



## mustnggt619

Yes i think they should redesign a new model from the ground up.


----------



## glazwegian

I think the Glock has a lot in common with my motorcycle; a BMW R1150GS.

Let me explain. Both the firearm and motorcycle are designed with form following function. In other words, they're both butt ugly to many people, but they do their intended job well. 

To their owners they are beautiful, or become beautiful, because they work so well.

Maybe it has something to do with their country of origin. One is from Germany and the other Austria.....a coincidence?


----------



## rfair

Glock's may rock but they feel like a block!
You have to say it fast to get the true feel!


----------



## BigSkiff

I wouldn't change them unless there was a good reason to do so, that is one that could somehow make them better. I own three GLocks and they are dependable, reliable, and easily maintained. If you want pretty buy a Kimber. If you want dependability buy a Glock! No point in change just for the sake of vanity.


----------



## Pistolero

Glock is defined by their look. To the untrained eye, every black semi-auto pistol is a Glock! What they really need to change is their feel.


----------



## G2740

I voted for no change, but only because I would not expect them to change what I want changed. I would like the rail and finger grooves gone. That's the only thing I would change.


----------



## Benevolentshooter

I am a big fan of glock I have fired several and owned the 9mm. I curently own the 40. model 23. This is a great gun great accuracy out of the box. Good handle in my hand everything is great for me. I would not like to see any silver lettering or flashy stuff like that. Glocks are combat pistols not show pieces. The only problem that i have with them is i cant recommened them to any of my novice shooting friends because of there total lack of safety. I just dont feel good telling a new shooter to get a gun with no real safety on it. So, I guess that is what i would like to see a new line of civilian model glocks with with a thumb safety like the 1911. I am not an engineer so i dont know how they could make that work but i think it would increase there market. One last point is that for the quality they are a fairly reasonably priced weapon.


----------



## Benevolentshooter

Sorry forgot to address the plastic guide rod problem. I didnt like them in my glocks either so i replaced them with titanium rods for around 30 to 40 bucks. Problem solved. Just like taking a colt 1911 and adding an extended guide rod titanium firing pin and better guide spring. Maybe even a flash suppressor. These are all things that can be done cheaply and lend more accuracy and dependability to your gun.


----------



## SaltyDog

If you don't like the way it looks or feels - have it modified!

I sent my frame in to get rid of the finger grooves, stipple the grip, round off the trigger guard and had the mag release scalloped for easier access. If you want a beavertail you can get one added.

Still waiting for it to come back but I will post pics when it does.

Check him out - Bowie Tactical Concepts - and no I am not related to him.:anim_lol:

http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/pictures.html


----------



## figaroni

Ive got a few Glocks, two 17's and a 26. I musta agree that i too think they are ugly a sin. Just a plain, flat no frills "cheap looking" thing, butwhen it comes to reliability and trust. Its number 1 in my book. My slide is so crappy looking form holster wear that i just might get a stainless slide for it. Just to chang eup the look a little.


----------



## AC_USMC 03

I am sure glock is going to make some with interchangeable cack straps in order to stay in competition with XDm's

How interesting would it be though if they made an all steele from something like a 1911? nothing flashy just a thought


----------



## kg333

AC_USMC 03 said:


> How interesting would it be though if they made an all steele from something like a 1911? nothing flashy just a thought


I think an all metal model would be hard to get up to their standard of being nearly indestructible, since they'd rust. Changeable backstraps would be nice though...

KG


----------



## AC_USMC 03

kg333 said:


> I think an all metal model would be hard to get up to their standard of being nearly indestructible, since they'd rust.


 the 1911 was put through some of the same test as the glock and did not break.. ie the drive over it with a vehicle in grass, then on stone. It did not break and still worked. it endured many of the same test as the glock and still worked. (I was reading the book in borders about glocks.)


----------



## DeltaNu1142

I had no idea the Glock was ugly, until I started reading it on this site...!


----------



## KS Trekker

I own a Hummer and a Glock, so I guess I have no sense of style. I like both for the same reasons - they are all business, and the rugged, chiseled, square look really appeals to me. Here's my idea of the perfect Glock:


----------



## hideit

*glock new look*



figaroni said:


> Ive got a few Glocks, two 17's and a 26. I musta agree that i too think they are ugly a sin. Just a plain, flat no frills "cheap looking" thing, butwhen it comes to reliability and trust. Its number 1 in my book. My slide is so crappy looking form holster wear that i just might get a stainless slide for it. Just to chang eup the look a little.


hey the finish under the outer layer is stronger than the SS
keep your existing slide


----------



## Guest

Post withdrawn


----------



## jump15vc

i mean the look was something that turned me off when i was looking for my first gun. 1911's and my baby eagle were just sexy and drew me in


----------



## mikecu

*Glock makeover*

I think if glock gave an optional sizing on the backstrap. A little smaller grip would fix alot of peoples trigger reach.

And, maybe shave 1/16" off the width of the slide on the compacts and sub-compacts.

These two changes and Glocks price point, would kill the competition.


----------



## TitanCi

yes. i think glocks are one of the most hideous guns evar. then again, people think that about sig too.


----------



## 1shot1kill

I agree with Mike Barham. I could care less what they look like. A few years ago I couldnt stand the guns, then I had the opportunity to shoot one. I now own 5 glocks and am looking to buy another soon.


----------



## jsm190

Hell, I think they are one of the most beautiful guns made. All sleek and squared off no un necessary bump, curves, or do dads hanging off it. After all are you looking to shoot it or marry it.


----------



## mike310

Form follows function . Looks mean nothing to the serious gunner. Not that i can't understand the lighthearted side of gun owning but looks have no bearing on anything. color , weight ,size ,maybe shape are the things that should be considered. Glock should stay on the wright track and leave things alone.


----------



## shootingftw

I think the larger ones don't look so good, but the smaller frame guns look great.


----------



## austin88

xl_The_Jackal_lx said:


> Honestly, I'm completely confused as to why people think Glocks are ugly. I think they're hot.
> 
> Slap a stainless steel slide on a stock black Glock, like Will Smith from Bad Boys 2. Woo! That's sex.


i agree %100 i love the look of glocks but if they made with a stainless slide it would look even better


----------



## falchunt

I am glad that I do not shoot glocks worth a crap...cuz they are the fugliest guns in the world.:smt082

I think I have trouble shooting them because of the trigger difference. I like a DA/SA trigger.


----------



## dondavis3

I own a Glock 26.










I shoot it well.

I just about bought a Model 23 today.

They are not very pretty to me, but they shoot every well.

:smt1099


----------



## dosborn

I would like to see them make something about the size of a Kahr PM9 with SS slide and single stack mag. I think they could clean every other manufacturers clock if they made something smaller.


----------



## mako72401

The only thing I would really care to see t hem change would be to have front slide serrations come standard. Not something you use all the time, but when you need them, they are handy to have.


----------



## Freedom1911

On Glock Talk they have been talking about the Gen4 Glock.
It is said to have adjustable back straps, and the new texture and I think a new internal safety. The grip lines on the slide a gill like rather than strait cuts. It is said to look much like the rough texture model.

I recently traded for a new G17 Gen3. And I am happy with it. But who knows. If the Gen4s are different enough I may add one to my buy list.

I still have 3 on the list right now that will come first.
Been wanting for some time a XD 9mm V10, Para 18-9 (love the 1911 model and 9mm is so much cheaper than 45acp) and a Henry Lever action for 357/38.


----------



## tateb24

It will be interesting to see the Gen 4 glocks coming out in '10. I can't wait, but I am not gonna hold my breath..I like my gen 3s.


----------



## Freedom1911

Speaking of. I am not a huge Glock nut but I was at the range with my brother today and we were shooting my G17 Gen3.
Not even worth the try.
Had both of us shaking our heads.
Point, shoot, hit, target falls over.
Time and time again, not hardly trying. 

It is hard not to be impressed with it.


----------



## gunnerboy

I say no.....!!!
Glock can only raise the price$$$ on such mods.
Plus for the money glock gives us what we ask for to begin with..A VERY RELIABLE TOOL!!
In addtion the after market offers enough to give us options we like & dislike.

But!!!! i would like to see a single stack line without the light rail, like the 1st generation glocks, fit for carry of course.
the original dust cover i liked....

gotta love those glocks.....they kick [email protected]%$!!!


----------



## TCW

Glocks are tools. Nothing more. None of my useful tools are chrome plated or etched with pretty pictures. My tools stay hidden until needed.

Tom


----------



## Freedom1911

TCW said:


> Glocks are tools. Nothing more. None of my useful tools are chrome plated or etched with pretty pictures. My tools stay hidden until needed.
> 
> Tom


No Bling!?:smt017 Every one has to have some kind of bling at the range. tumbleweed


----------



## jump15vc

Freedom1911 said:


> No Bling!?:smt017 Every one has to have some kind of bling at the range. tumbleweed


thats why i put my sites on the side so i can shoot my glock like a g!!!:numbchuck:


----------



## Freedom1911

LOL. Seems I have seen pictures of your Glock on the web.


----------



## SF21

I think Glocks are sexy as hell. When my wife is shooting her G19... oh boy...


----------



## HogMan87

I like um just the way they are.:smt023


----------



## lonewolf2810

The only change I would like to see is for them to put a rail system on the subcompact like my G27. :smt1099


----------



## imager67

Glocks are fine the way they are. I don't wont my gun manufacture changing ever season just for change sake or some publicity stunt to sell more product. If something can be improved upon then do it. If there is no good reason then leave the design alone. The 1911 has been the same basically for how long? I would like to see Glock produce a conceal carry line similar in size to the kahr pm's.


----------



## MonsterB

I voted to keep it the way it is, I think my Glock 26 is a great looking gun, and they still sell tons of them the way they are....you know how the saying goes, form follows function, so unless they change the gun theres no need to make it look different....


----------



## Tdog1

I just bought a Kel-tec FP-9 (whose fit and finish is improving)...got tired of waiting for Glock to come out with a single stack sub-compact nine. Not that they need it, but Glock is really losing in the market for this type of pistol. Wish Glock would make one slightly smaller than the Kahr or PF-9 GASTON are you listening??


----------



## yogiboobooranger

*Glock change?*

No changes other than offering a stainless slide for those who want BLING and maybe an extended mag and slide release offering.


----------



## ng00

i've only had my G17 a few days, but i know that i think they should change only 1 thing. i think the slide release should come stock as the "extended release". I'm a lefty and that is the only thing i have problem with. I have problems releasing the slide with my left hand. ordered the factory replacement extended release the other day to install when it arrives.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck

Any idea when the Gen 4 Glocks will be out?


----------



## dondavis3

4th Gen is supposed to be announced and released at the 2010 Shot Show next week I've been told.


----------



## algore is a fatwoman

I'd like to see glock make their guns slightly thinner; I wish my 27 was anyway. What I'd really like is for H&K to make a 9mm the size of my ruger lcp!


----------



## VietVet68

*Change is good?*

From a sales/marketing viewpoint I'm really surprised that Glock hasn't announced a "NEW" line of handguns. Their competitors do it almost everyday. I can see it all now. Their market share would see a major increase. They wouldn't be able to count the money fast enough. Just my opinion. I have to believe their business planning people are discussing it as we are.
Jack


----------



## Freedom1911

I would think that you would be right. But!
Springfield took a very long time to come out with the XDm, it has been a boon to their already great sales.
Glock it seems fought the idea of making any real changes to their line up until they started losing sales to Law Enforcement branches here in the US and probably elsewhere.

Many Glock fans are/were sick over the changes holding to " You can't improve perfection" 
And while Glocks are admittedly fine guns, The idea of perfection seems to have finally worn off the Glocks same as it did Obama. Just took Glock much longer than Obamas 12 months.
Any company wishing to stay competitive in their given market must watch and adjust to their BIG contract needs. If the BIG contracts require slimmer/adjustable grips, no trigger pull brake down, a more aggressive texturing and other changes, then that is what Glock as a company needs to do to remain competitive and active in the sales market.
Many hard core Glockophants will continue to dislike the Gen 4 models though many will never try them merely out of spite. This is true and I know it is because there are many die hard XD fans that were rabid over the addition of the XDm line up. They thought that the XD was a perfect gun and did not require any changes/improvements. Springfield however acting in response to requests and comments from competition shooters and I believe law enforcement (could be wrong on this one) made changes to make the XD pistol more attractive to an ever expanding market.

As for a new line of guns. It would be interesting to see Glock build on the Gen 4 model and add a manual safety maybe change the look of the slide a bit. Fully support the barrel for those who will not buy a Glock for that one reason. Etc.
Do lots of blind polls on different designs at gun shows and on line. Find the look that the general gun market thinks is attractive. Then use it in the new model.
And most importantly do as Springfield is doing.
Springfield is keeping the XD brand and only adding the XDm line up to their catalog.
Glock (it has been reported) plans to phase out the Gen 3 models and produce Gen 4 only.
This will cost Glock some loyal if not fanatic customers. How many is anyones guess. 2 or 2000+ who knows.


----------



## VietVet68

*Another GM?*

Has the thought crossed your mind that Glock is in a similiar position as GM, say 10 years ago? The bigger that organization becomes the more difficult it becomes to maintain customer service, manufacturing processes, human resources, & so on. But, on top of that "New Product Development" has to be driving the future of the company.
Jacktumbleweed


----------



## austin88

i think glocks are sexy i don't know why so many people think there ugly. the only thing i would like to see is a stainless slide and other than that leave them as they are


----------



## flieger67

From a marketing standpoint, particularly for the US, it might be interesting to see Glock offer a somewhat re-shaped pistol line in addition to the current 3rd gen and Gen4 guns. Maybe even some changes like an external safeties, fully-supported barrel, etc., that some clamor for.

However, I think Glock has a unique look and I think that's a trademark that they would be wise to keep. Like a 1911, a Fender Stratocaster or a Ford Mustang, many people know what those items are simply from their shapes.

And I must admit that I'm now quite taken with the 19 in RTF2 trim: http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22990


----------



## SlickRick

I purchased a Glock 19 RTF today really wasn't impressed with it's looks, I bought it because I'm to understand that Glock will soon stop production of the RTF model. I handled a 4th gen 17 in Smyrna today and love it, I'm waiting on the 23 to come out. As far as I'm concerned Glock hit a home run with the Gen 4!Like I said the RTF is more of a future investment and the grip feels good- better traction than standard, but I imagine it would be rough on your clothing. Gen4 should be a HIT!


----------



## yzfrider

VietVet68 said:


> ..... Their market share would see a major increase. They wouldn't be able to count the money fast enough. Just my opinion. I have to believe their business planning people are discussing it as we are.
> Jack


What is their market share? Is it trending upward or is flat/declining? Product development Is working on w/e the market analysis says gun sales are going, or where they have a recognized deficiency.


----------



## VietVet68

yzfrider said:


> What is their market share? Is it trending upward or is flat/declining? Product development Is working on w/e the market analysis says gun sales are going, or where they have a recognized deficiency.


In just the last 3-4 months I've read and heard some statistics regarding the huge growth in sales, market wide. Also increasing accordingly are requests for CCW's, ammo sales, accessories. I would be very interested in doing some analysis of "who" is today's typical gun buyer and what does he buy, and why?
I know this information is in someone's Government computer, too bad they don't like us being aware of FACTS. Facts are something that is alien to their world. Oops, sorry for that but sometimes I just get too frustrated.

Jack:smt033


----------



## group17

I think any gun can be improved looks wise. 
Like others I like the looks of the 26&27 better than glocks full size guns. Adding the 15 round mag spacer changes for the better the proportions of barrel to grip on the 26.


----------



## Freedom1911

VietVet68 said:


> In just the last 3-4 months I've read and heard some statistics regarding the huge growth in sales, market wide. Also increasing accordingly are requests for CCW's, ammo sales, accessories. I would be very interested in doing some analysis of "who" is today's typical gun buyer and what does he buy, and why?
> I know this information is in someone's Government computer, too bad they don't like us being aware of FACTS. Facts are something that is alien to their world. Oops, sorry for that but sometimes I just get too frustrated.
> 
> Jack:smt033


Not sure what you were apologizing for. You spoke the truth. If some one does not like hearing the truth they are obviously at the wrong forum.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 VietVet68

:smt1099


----------



## Freedom1911

flieger67 said:


> From a marketing standpoint, particularly for the US, it might be interesting to see Glock offer a somewhat re-shaped pistol line in addition to the current 3rd gen and Gen4 guns. Maybe even some changes like an external safeties, fully-supported barrel, etc., that some clamor for.
> 
> However, I think Glock has a unique look and I think that's a trademark that they would be wise to keep. Like a 1911, a Fender Stratocaster or a Ford Mustang, many people know what those items are simply from their shapes.
> 
> And I must admit that I'm now quite taken with the 19 in RTF2 trim: http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=22990


Red. My thoughts as well. Like Springfield did. Retain the Glock quality and simplicity but give the customers an option on style.
Blue. I admit I like the slide serrations on the RTF2 but the texturing is to ruff, though the texturing on the Gen4 models is very nice. I'd like to see a full picatinny rail like the G21SF, rather than the standard Glock rail.


----------



## flagaman

Have two gen 3's and do like them a lot. but that said, I would not mind seeing a more rounded slide. Just a bit square to me.
Regards.


----------



## flieger67

Freedom1911 said:


> I admit I like the slide serrations on the RTF2...


From some sources that I've read, the curved slide serrations (a.k.a. "fish gills") have been discontinued, possibly due to production costs. Inside the back cover of the "Glock Autopistols 2010" magazine, there's an ad for RTF2 pistols and all of them have the standard straight slide serrations. I like the feel of the curved serrations better than the standard straight ones, but I guess that I'll have to learn to live with the straight serrations on the 34 that I hope to pick up very soon. I've not heard of any plans to offer the 34 in RTF2 trim and the guess-timates for a 34 in Gen4 is around the end of 2010.


----------



## cougartex

No, Glock is fine as is.


----------



## Freedom1911

flieger67 said:


> From some sources that I've read, the curved slide serrations (a.k.a. "fish gills") have been discontinued, possibly due to production costs. Inside the back cover of the "Glock Autopistols 2010" magazine, there's an ad for RTF2 pistols and all of them have the standard straight slide serrations. I like the feel of the curved serrations better than the standard straight ones, but I guess that I'll have to learn to live with the straight serrations on the 34 that I hope to pick up very soon. I've not heard of any plans to offer the 34 in RTF2 trim and the guess-timates for a 34 in Gen4 is around the end of 2010.


Yup. The gill things were only (I think this is correct) on the Gen3 RTF2s. I have not seen the curved serrations on any of the Gen4s.
G34 is the 9mm long slide? I'm holding out for the Gen4 G19.
:smt1099


----------



## Lethaltxn

With the large supply of after market parts i say keep it simple.


----------



## WV boy

I think Glocks are just downright sexy lol. Course I never did have good taste in looks when it comes to guns. I tend to like the more "odd" looking ones better than the usual "pretty" ones everyone else drools over. Leave them the way they are.


----------



## donmontalvo

*First time gun owner...*



Freedom1911 said:


> I'm holding out for the Gen4 G19.
> :smt1099


...it took a while but I decided to hold out for a Glock 19 Gen4 as well.

On the poll, it would be nice to add a 5th option: "Improve where needed, leave the rest alone."



Don


----------



## Freedom1911

It took a long time for me to come around, but I like Glocks now.
For various reasons I did not care for them. But I think most will agree, once you have used a Glock, you can't help but be impressed. There are those that the Glock just does not fit, I thought I was one of them until I actually fired a Glock.

They are just fine guns. I was going to jump the gun and get a gen 3 so I could have a smaller carry gun but things happen and my money is gone now. Have no idea if or when I'll be able to afford a new pistol.


----------



## flieger67

Freedom1911 said:


> G34 is the 9mm long slide?
> :smt1099


That's correct. It's got a 5.3-inch barrel and an 8.15-inch overall length. It's about the size of a full-size 1911.



Freedom1911 said:


> I'm holding out for the Gen4 G19.
> :smt1099


Hopefully you won't have to wait much more than about another 3 months. I'm looking forward to seeing a Gen4 G19 at some point.


----------



## Freedom1911

I tried hard to hold out for the Gen4 19. But could not.
I don't shoot it as well as the 17 but I have improved with it a lot. I figure a few hundred more rounds I should be able to shoot about as well with the 19 as with the 17.

Have to admit. I did not like the Glock, but I am very happy with my purchases and how well the gun works. Even my brother and sister like them and my friends.
They, the G17 or 19, are two of the favorite guns to shoot when we go to the range. Funny how that happened when no one was looking.


----------



## Izzy4700

*Changes to Glocks*

Change grip angle to be natural pointing like the 1911.

Novac sights.


----------



## Wake County Glockman

*I like the look of the square gun. I'm very partial to the the 2nd generation glocks. :numbchuck:*


----------



## soldierofchrist

I think they way they look and function is fine the way it is. I would like to see barrels that would shoot cast bullets as well as jacketed bullets to save a little in the reloading deparment but that has nothing to do with cosmetics.


----------



## sig225

The Glock is a trademark design ... and I don't believe the company will make any radical changes at this point. Although I prefer the nice foward angle look of the slide on the M&P series ... :smt1099
The grip on the M&P is also nicer.


----------



## Packard

Mike Barham said:


> I don't give a damn what they look like as long as they work...


Charter Arms makes revolvers in pink. Would a pink Glock work for you?

I would like to see Glock do some real innovation. They are sticking with one basic design--but eventually they will be left behind if they don't do any real new design work.

I know it ain't broke, so why try to fix it, but that was the attitude of Checker Cab company and their cars grew obsolete--and the effort to update came too late and too weak. I think Glock could paint themselves into the same position.


----------



## danite

*function or form*

glock has a certain functional beauty,and the same goes for any weapon.if they make them too pretty,you'll see them being worn at the miss america pageant,during the swimsuit competition .how cool huh.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Packard

They sure could.

The Glock-a-holic's don't want to hear it, but it can happen to any company and has.:smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Packard

Glock lives on basically one design with small variations for barrel length, grip length and caliber.

When Glock was new to the market they had the polymer frame business all to themselves; but nowadays they have an abundance of competition.

Glock runs the real risk of becoming the next Checker Cab Company. A one product company that got left behind eventually. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checker_Taxi

Glock needs to come out with a weapon to compete with the Kel-Tec PF9 and the Kahr products. Also a version of the Ruger LCP.

They already have the market for the police arms; why give up the back up weaponry to others?

The styling of the Glock is immaterial to the primary customers (police and military) and I would not bother with that at all. Indeed the appearance is their trademark.

But they need to turn out some contemporary weapons.


----------



## map-AG

А как вам нравится такая альтернатива Глоку?....


----------



## map-AG

map-AG said:


> А как вам нравится такая альтернатива Глоку?....


 Повесить чертежи и фотографии не получается. Увы...:smt022
Но посмотреть можно здесь:
.45 GAP any role in your designs?


----------



## DJ Niner

As the start of this thread pre-dated the last two changes to the Glock lineup (the RTF and the Gen4 pistols), I think we can put this one to bed now.

Thanks to all that participated!


----------

